# 0227t & 0226t



## bmanus (May 28, 2013)

Good afternoon,
I was wondering if anyone could help me find the billing requirements on these two codes that recently have been removed from the Non-covered list to approved. I can't seem to find any policies, LCD or NCD that cover these two codes.
Thank you in advance.
Beth


----------



## nsteinhauser (May 29, 2013)

There is a Medlearn Matters # MM7008 - Revised...couldn't find any LCDs, etc.  Our Medicare contractor covers both of them but the commercial payers we deal with usually don't pay for category III codes.


----------



## bmanus (May 29, 2013)

Thank you! I can't seem to find anything other than they are now approved.


----------

